# shop dog



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

I figure this is under shop safety and forum laughs

Last 15 years I have always had shop dogs for company pest comtrol and undesirables..

But this one is a gas bomb fans nothing helps chaged her diet everything hard to bear have to kick her out of the shop most times hahahaa


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

good to hear from ya shop dog…..is it as hot up there as it is down south..we got lots of rain yesterday…rained so hard i think it was raining UP!dam


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

We have a Yellow Lab that's the same. Thank God for North respirators !


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Now THAT! is a handsome shop dog. Mine's an explosive flatulator too.
.


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

Dog farts, makes my eyes water just thinking about it


----------

